# Moonshine mix



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 9, 2010)

For all of you organic growers has anyone ever grown using this method? And is it really possible to use nothing but just plain Phed water from start to finish. Thanks


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess no one grows using this method.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

What is it? Do you have a link? Most moonshine I hear of is Blue Moonshine or drinking.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, moonshine is the best :hubba:  We call it white lightning.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

imo unless you have an awesome soil..you are going to need to add some food. Organic products are readily available. People do grow with only water in good and bad soil but the plant shows the care it receives..I like roots organic dirt and roots buddha bloom and buddha grow plus I use a seamax seaweed product and bat guana... now the first month ph'd water is all most need..


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have all the ingredients I would just like to know if anyone has used this mix with success


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 5, 2010)

Gooeydelta9 said:
			
		

> I have all the ingredients I would just like to know if anyone has used this mix with success



Not yet, but I'm mixed some LC's soiless mix #1 up with the added goodies.  I was using my own mix that is very similar but without the added stuff for years.  Think Promix with no nutes.

DD


----------

